# Possible DIY....



## HerpAddict (Apr 3, 2013)

Just found this at the local salvation army. I think I could get the pair for 300, I think it has potential. Would you leave the doors like that? Also room for enclosures down the bottom.... Throw some ideas at me DIYers


----------



## Barrett (Apr 3, 2013)

I would leave the doors as is. They have an awesome look to them. wish they were at my salvo's. Would would the occupants be?


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 3, 2013)

Looks really nice. How deep is the cupboard? Also those doors would limit (slightly) your viewing of your hero with the wooden edge and lead lighting and possibly if the glass is not plain glass( can't tell from my phone pic)


----------



## HerpAddict (Apr 3, 2013)

It's about 450 mm deep. The glass is just normal cabinet glass, would I need stronger glass?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 3, 2013)

To be honest I think that is unbelievably expensive for what they are.


----------



## HerpAddict (Apr 3, 2013)

Upper class Salvation army lol. That's the reason I didn't buy them yet. I think id rather make my own from scratch. But I thought this had potential


----------



## Bananapeel (Apr 3, 2013)

Sorry but "unbelievably expensive" for 2 sizeable, nice looking and in fairly good nick (from what I can tell) seems a bit exaggerated. Maybe you were joking but you see ugly melamine ones for $400 each. Not bad really. Yeah a bit over priced but not too bad on the whole.


----------



## Oldguy (Apr 3, 2013)

Leave the doors how they are , they look awesome


----------



## Tesla (Apr 3, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> Sorry but "unbelievably expensive" for 2 sizeable, nice looking and in fairly good nick (from what I can tell) seems a bit exaggerated. Maybe you were joking but you see ugly melamine ones for $400 each. Not bad really. Yeah a bit over priced but not too bad on the whole.


Considering I could make them from scratch from melamine including glass for less than the asking price it is unbelievably expensive.
Then add to that the fact the salvos got them for free......


----------



## Norm (Apr 3, 2013)

Personally I would want more veiwing area but the pattern of the doors makes them interesting I suppose. You could cut out the patterned area in the bottom sections and make them enclosures as well or cut an opening in the shelf seperating the two and make them one big enclosure with a warm top section and cool bottom section. Depends what your planning on keeping in there?


----------



## Bananapeel (Apr 3, 2013)

Tesla said:


> Considering I could make them from scratch from melamine including glass for less than the asking price it is unbelievably expensive.
> Then add to that the fact the salvos got them for free......



True I suppose. But at least the salvos are for a good cause!


----------



## Dutchy88 (Apr 3, 2013)

Ill put it out there what about joining the two together for a ultimate enclosure ya wouldn't have to remove the side you could cut it out and leave say a 200mm gap around the edges that would be awersome


----------



## Bart70 (Apr 3, 2013)

Saw a beautiful antique style balinese cabinet in a local op shop yesterday.....Would look a million $$ with the doors removed and glass fitted. Was only $200 too.

If i had the space and a balinese themed house it would look the ducks guts!!

Nothing wrong with a little 'thrift shopping'....:lol:


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 3, 2013)

HerpAddict said:


> It's about 450 mm deep. The glass is just normal cabinet glass, would I need stronger glass?


450mm sounds deep enough to me and they look really nice but as I said with the wooden surround on the door you loose viewing area of your herp. Spell check turned herp into hero on my first post. It is up to you whether you can live with the wooden framed doors but I think the price is ok considering it is for charity. To me there is good and bad points of melamine, if you keep inside plain they look really plain but if you dress up the inside then you don't even notice that it is melamine.


----------



## Marzzy (Apr 3, 2013)

Pm the location of the shop and ill " check " them out for you.


----------



## Coppersimon (Apr 3, 2013)

Got to remember now if your in nsw the COP's and what animal you'll be keeping in them. From memory category D animals must have a min of 500mm at its shortest length. Cat D are things like Bredli


----------



## Bart70 (Apr 3, 2013)

Coppersimon said:


> Got to remember now if your in nsw the COP's and what animal you'll be keeping in them. From memory category D animals must have a min of 500mm at its shortest length. Cat D are things like Bredli



This is not correct. Re-read clause 4.3.1.1

Table B are only guidelines based on the average sizes of snake listed in the column.

The enclosure shown by the OP would be able to house a snake up to 2.25 metres.


----------

